
Mapbox Doing a Google Maps? - eriben
6 months ago, Google Maps increased their prices 10-15x for general usage, so we switched to Mapbox and have been happy. Their sales rep just contacted me saying that prices are going up 8x (!) on April 24th, from $0.50 per 1000 requests to $4 per 1000 requests. Have anyone else seen this?
======
camhenlin
Is that real? I'm curious are they going to publicly announce. Did the rep
give any time estimates? Just over 2 weeks is a pretty short time to adjust
pricing by that amount. Their pricing page at
[https://www.mapbox.com/pricing/](https://www.mapbox.com/pricing/) still
reflects $0.50/1000

~~~
eriben
It is real. I even sent screenshots of that page and stating that we're not
even close to the 5M monthly requests that would constitute an "Enterprise"
customer. This is the verbatim reply I got:

"Listed pricing is changing on April 24th. All public facing API's will be $4
per 1,000."

For reference - we're incurring about 20 000 map views per day + 3 000
geocoding requests and is definitely looking for alternatives as this is not
that far from what Google was charging us. Any good alternatives out there?

~~~
eriben
I am also curious if this was a bait & switch/sales tactic. Anyone out there
who has received a call from a Mapbox rep?

~~~
camhenlin
FYI I just got off the phone with a 3rd party map provider who just confirmed
MapBox is raising raising prices in the coming weeks but couldn't give an
exact number

